# Jeremain Lens



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Mostruoso, mi piace un sacco come ala.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Maggio 2013)

fortissimo ma lo vedo destinato alla premier. Sa giocare anche come punta nel tridente


----------



## The Ripper (13 Maggio 2013)

bravo, giocatore fatto e finito, pronto per una grande. c'è anche di meglio in olanda comunque


----------



## pennyhill (13 Maggio 2013)

Saranno le origini liberiane (Re Leone  ) , ma come ala olandese mi piace di più Ola John.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Saranno le origini liberiane (Re Leone  ) , ma come ala olandese mi piace di più Ola John.



Mah.. sto Ola John è troppo discontinuo...fa una partita di grande livello poi gioca male le altre...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Saranno le origini liberiane (Re Leone  ) , ma come ala olandese mi piace di più Ola John.


In ogni caso, come ali, l'Olanda casca bene, tra Lens e John... poi c'è sempre un certo Robben 
Di Narsingh che ne pensate?


----------



## pennyhill (13 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. sto Ola John è troppo discontinuo...fa una partita di grande livello poi gioca male le altre...



D’accordissimo, uso una scusa che si tira sempre fuori in questi casi: È giovine.


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Saranno le origini liberiane (Re Leone  ) , ma come ala olandese mi piace di più Ola John.



40 partite 4 reti.......


----------



## pennyhill (13 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> 40 partite 4 reti.......



Considerando età e posizione in campo, i gol sono l’ultima cosa che guarderei, poi se mi dici che è ancora abbastanza grezzo e molto discontinuo, te lo controfirmo. Ha dei limiti, se migliorerà potrà avere una buona carriera. Ha fatto benissimo a lasciare l’Olanda per una realtà più competitiva, poco serve fare 10 gol e 20 assist in Eredivisie (che _pompa_ i numeri dei giocatori offensivi), se poi una volta fuori sparisci come Elia ed Arnautovic.


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Considerando età e posizione in campo, i gol sono l’ultima cosa che guarderei, poi se mi dici che è ancora abbastanza grezzo e molto discontinuo, te lo controfirmo. Ha dei limiti, se migliorerà potrà avere una buona carriera. Ha fatto benissimo a lasciare l’Olanda per una realtà più competitiva, poco serve fare 10 gol e 20 assist in Eredivisie (che _pompa_ i numeri dei giocatori offensivi), se poi una volta fuori sparisci come Elia ed Arnautovic.



Ti chiedo scusa, ho visto solo ora che ha 20 anni! Mi ero basato solo sui numeri e sulla discontinuità feroce, ma per l'età devo mitigare notevolmente la mia analisi


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> D’accordissimo, uso una scusa che si tira sempre fuori in questi casi: È giovine.



Sono d'accordo con te ha solo 20 anni, però io seguo spesso il Benfica e mi pare, come già detto, troppo discontinuo. Ovviamente non parlo di termini realizzativi. Quando hai cardozo e Lima che segnano + 50 % dei gol... ma cerca sempre di fare le cose difficili e si introppeta spesso nei suoi dribbling. Insomma è passato dalla liga olandase a quella portoghese non certo Premier League ed fa parecchia fatica li...


----------



## robs91 (16 Maggio 2013)

Buon giocatore,se non sbaglio ha segnato all'Italia in amichevole.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Maggio 2013)

secondo me è fortissimo, giocatore da grande squadra, può giocare in tutti e tre i ruoli del nostro attacco


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2013)

Buon giocatore, ma sinceramente non mi ha mai colpito particolarmente.


----------

